# Big Max hybrid golf bag



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2021)

This arrived this morning from Clubhouse Golf.

My previous carry bag was a Callaway one, which had a few issues. It was light, sub 2 kg, but made of very flimsy waterproof material. This has torn where the most commonly used zips are. The rain hood was also a bit pathetic. It has worn where the clubs rub, as all bags do, and is now marking the shafts. The straps were covered in waterproof material, but this was very shiny, and if the bag was carried over a jacket, the shoulder strap would slip, which was annoying.

New bag:

The material is quite sturdy, and feels like it will last well. There are a reasonable number and distribution of pockets. 2 of the pockets are properly big. The straps are comfy, and look like they will stay put on my shoulders. The rain hood is sturdy, but takes up a lot of room in the bag, it may yet live in the car boot, not in a pocket. There are 14 way dividers to separate the clubs. The bag weighs 2kg.

I don't see the weight as an issue, since to me, I have always thought that your bag weighs what you put in it. A few 100g here and there are easily outweighed by unnecessary junk.

There is a zip in one of the internal pockets giving access to the bottom of the bag. This is such a good feature for retrieving stuff that has fallen into the bag. There is also a zip net pocket inside for score cards etc. Nice. It would be easy to cram boat loads of stuff into the pockets, so I must resist.

Things that are missing / I would like to see. A mesh pocket on the outside of the bag for a score card holder, or rubbish, or a face mask, or tissues, what ever. I like an external mesh pocket.

There is a plastic triangle thingy for hanging a towel off. These tend to have a slot in them, making them feel flimsy. They all seem to be like this, and I don't like it. Why? Because this is the obvious place to hang a laser, or a GPS, and it does not feel secure enough. This apart, there is no obvious place to hang a laser from. Luckily I have a webbing strap that I use, that I can attach somewhere else.

Over all, I like it. No bag is ever perfect though.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 8, 2021)

Did you opt for the Dri-lite (water resistant) or the fully waterproof Aqua?


----------



## sunshine (Feb 8, 2021)

I have had the Aqua hybrid bag for a year.

It's fully lived up to it's waterproof claims. I like the fact that it has more pockets than other waterproof bags. Zips, pockets etc are very sturdy and the bag still looks as good as new. It was 300g heavier than my previous bag, which was noticeable at first but I soon got used to it.

Only sign of wear and tear is the right strap, which I use to pick up and carry the bag (before slinging on the left strap). The waterproof membrane is a less flexible material so has cracked and creased on the inside, it's just cosmetic damage.

Only negative is that the straps are covered in the waterproof material and tend to slip off if I'm wearing a top from a similar material ie waterproof or windproof. But I imagine this is the same with any waterproof bag.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2021)

I have the Dri lite, but the material is pretty heavy duty. If it that wet out, I am not going out. I don't think I am as waterproof as the bag.
The straps don't look waterproof on the under side, but I guess that is why they won't fall off my shoulders.
The straps attach with metal rings. My laser and GPS are now hung off these. It looks secure, and not too much in the way.


----------



## CJL (Feb 11, 2021)

Are the dividers full length?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2021)

Rare to get proper, individual pocket style full length liners these days. The liner is full length, to about an inch from the bottom of the bag, but you can wriggle your hand between the liners, and touch rubber as it were. So yes, and no.


----------

